
Ask HN: How to you browse, store, sync, and backup your family photos? - stevesearer
Since Google is no longer supporting the Picasa desktop application, I&#x27;m looking for a replacement solution and thought I&#x27;d ask what other people do for browsing, storage, sync, and backup.<p>My previous setup was to import and browse using Picasa. And then backup and sync those photos across devices using Dropbox. Because I organized with a folder-structure, the Dropbox app was good enough for mobile photo-browsing. I feel somewhat old school in that I like having local copies of my photos so cloud-only solutions like Google Photos aren&#x27;t quite what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>Anyway, what do you all do for your all-around photo needs?
======
cristopherburge
There are many cloud storage solutions for photos such as Dropbox, Amazon or
iCloud. Here you can find their review [http://www.cloudstorage101.com/best-
cloud-storage-for-photos...](http://www.cloudstorage101.com/best-cloud-
storage-for-photos/). Also, for personal use you can try out OwnCloud, Pydio,
Ceph, Cozy and my personal favorite, Seafile.

------
mijndert
I shoot all RAW with my Canon 60D. All photos are stored in a single Lightroom
library. Everything is stored on an external 2.5 inch hard drive, which I
clone to a second external drive.

The entire library and all RAW files are manually synced to an S3 bucket
whenever I added new photos.

I export JPEG files of the best photos of each set and upload them to Google
Photos to share them with friends and family, and show them on Chromecast.

------
amerkhalid
I use Lightroom for viewing, organizing, and editing photos. I have local NAS
for backing up entire drive.

Then I am using SmugMug for cloud backup. It let me create private albums that
I can share with anyone. I can easily sync photos on SmugMug with Lightroom.

(Lately, I am thinking Backblaze should be better option for me. I can share
photos on Facebook and email full resolution photos to anyone if they want.)

------
smt88
Whatever you use, I strongly recommend backing up to more than one cloud and
also having a local copy of file history (Time Machine on OS X, FileHistory on
Windows).

For the second cloud, you might want to look into BackBlaze.

------
msh
Depend on what mobile eco system you use.

If you use iphone/ipad and mac/windows icloud photos give you more or less
what you want.

The photos are offline on your computer, available on demand from you devices.

------
mrfusion
I was thinking about Google photos but is there a way to backup the whole
thing offline.

Also how can a whole family combine all their photos in one place?

------
ramon
Nobody wants local copies anymore, Google Photos is the solution really.

But if you want there's also OneDrive, Dropbox and the likes that keeps a copy
in your HD if you want.

Best,

